# Poppy had triplets, too!



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Will get better pictures later. Today was hectic. Two bucklings and one doeling. 
Doeling is hiding behind Mom.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! they are cute


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks, Mamaboyd!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwwww , adorable  I like their colorings ! Congrats


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Lucky you, another set of triplets! And once again they're beautiful with amazing colors..Congrats!!


----------



## MzRamz (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh so sweet, love the colors


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Flashy ! Congrats


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Adorable!!


----------



## CruznMinies (May 28, 2014)

Congrats! Three beautiful kids, that's great!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Cuties! Love the colors.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Perfection! Congratulations!!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Beautiful babies. Love the coloring❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you - Trickyroo
canyontrailgoats
MzRamz
chigarden
BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS
CruznMinies
chadwick
Cedar Point Kikos
GoatieGranny
GreenMountainNigerians

I appreciate your wonderful comments. Poppy had a rainbow  As you can see these are first generation Mini-Nubians. I plan on keeping the little girl with her airplane ears. I think she looks like the flying nun for sure.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your welcome  I LOVE the first picture , they way the two are looking at each other is adorable , lol. 
I couldnt pick a favorite , so I would keep them all


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

I sure wish I could keep them all  I really love these little babies.


----------

